# Old Vintage Women's Day Magazine Covers



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting old covers of Women's Day magazines, imagine the price at 2 cents?  http://www.vintag.es/2013/03/vintage-womans-day-magazine-covers.html


----------



## nan (Jul 9, 2014)

I actually have a couple of old Australian  Womans Day magazines, one is year 1946 and has a bit of the 2nd world war coverage in it  and one is year 1947, I found them in a thrift shop about 10 years ago,and they are in quite good condition for their age.


----------



## nan (Jul 23, 2014)

*old magazines I have*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice to have those in your collection Nan, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nan (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought they were Womans  Days, a long time since I looked at them, but  they are Womans Weekly's  the one with the baby on the front is 1936 cost 4 pence and the other one is 1946 and cost 4 pence so the price didn't change much in ten years.


----------

